# Admission in Azad Kashmir



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

hy guys plz any one can tell what is the merit of mbbs in azad kashmir and if anyone want to tak admission in azad kashmir and what is the procedure is ?


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

tell me first where do u belong?i mean ur domicile or state subject....... admission in ajk is on badis of quota..... n so does the merit.....


----------



## Rashid Rehman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Yes I Want..!!*

would you plz tell me how can i appear in MCAT in KPK province ?? plz reply and help..


----------



## miss (Jan 12, 2013)

tell me about quota procedure in ajk


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

i have domicile of azad kashmir but live punjab and want to take admission in medical college ....but i does not know about merit and procedure of entrance test..


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

you will have to give etea test of kpk..... its there entrance test.... held in khyber medical colg n ayub medical college.... test dates n form submission details are available at kmu.edu.pk

- - - Updated - - -

Madiha merit depends on the quota of each district.... I got admission this year in fjmc.... i was first on the list of the refugee 47 n the quota of refugee 47 is 19.9 as far as i remember... so according to this respective for example if there are 100 seats then 19 seats will be of 47 refugee n the first 19 candidates will get the seat..... i hope u get that

- - - Updated - - -



H.madiha said:


> i have domicile of azad kashmir but live punjab and want to take admission in medical college ....but i does not know about merit and procedure of entrance test..


AA separate entry held last year n probably the same will happen this year.... it was taken by uhs but under the request of jac which was a new born commitee at our time n had insufficient capacity to organize a test so uhs took the test on oct 14......
this time ajk test will held around the dates of punjab s test..... there is not even a single news of test or something else.... for this purpose stay in touch with either ajkmc or jac.... u can get phone numbers from net.... n also the mbbsmc facebook page will be help for u to know the test date etc....

- - - Updated - - -

this time seats given by punjab to ajk will be reduced.... n its a official news since i went to secteriat punjab where they told me that ratio of seats given to ajk ll be reduce this time because of there own 3 medical colleges..... ask freely anything u want to know/.....


----------

